# FINALLY got out to the range.



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

So I finally got my new blackhawk out to the range. I took it and my ruger .22 out today with enough ammunition for both to keep me happy and making noise all afternoon.

I picked up the blackhawk last week. It's a stainless .357 with a 4 5/8 inch barrel. It shoots great. I don't know what the previous owner did with it but it was shooting about 8 inch high and left at 10 yards when I started so there was some sighting-in to do. Once that was done, I shot at 10, 15, and 25 yards.

Here's a couple targets as well as the happy, dirty gun. The left target is 24 rounds at 25 yards from a rest. The right target is 12 rounds at 15 yards from a rest. Yes, it'll be cleaned by the time I go to bed tonight.:smt1099










There are more targets but they're not as pretty. I'll call them sighting-in targets.

After I shot paper some, I shot quite a bit at a steel gallery my range has. There are targets from 25-100 yards of all shapes and sizes. I got to where I could pretty reliably ding the rams at 100 yards with it.

While I was there, I got to talking with an older guy and his 16ish-year-old granddaughter. They were both very nice and were shooting a good variety of stuff, a .22 lever gun, a 12 guage pump shotgun, a well-loved colt 1911, and a smith .44 magnum. I shot his .44 and it was a lot of fun. The recoil is there but it was more comfortable than I expected, given its "hand cannon" reputation. The girl shot both of my guns and really seemed to like my scoped 22/77. It's quite the naildriver at any range under 100 yards or so. I don't know if I've ever shot it past that or not.

All in all a very fun day out.:smt033


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Good report! Which range was this at?


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Glockamania® said:


> Good report! Which range was this at?


Angeles, I can't stand shooting indoors.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Angeles is a good range.

But I usually go indoors, because it's closer.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Glockamania® said:


> Angeles is a good range.
> 
> But I usually go indoors, because it's closer.


Understandable. I don't shoot all that often so when I do, I want it to be a good long trip and I want some fresh air.:smt1099


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I hear you. Let me know when you're heading out to Angeles and we can meet up. There's an In 'N Out close by.:smt023


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Glockamania® said:


> I hear you. Let me know when you're heading out to Angeles and we can meet up. There's an In 'N Out close by.:smt023


Sure thing. I think I'm going to try and make it out next weekend. I work wicked long hours during the week right now. I'll drop you a PM.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

i think you miscounted on the right target. I only count 7 bullets, you seem to be missing some. :smt033
Nice shooting. it sounds like it was well worth the trip.:smt023


----------

